# MTH Railking Dash 8



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

All I want for Christmas is a Railking Dash 8 WHOOPEE
Guess what. My wife said, instead of helping me with all the kids presents and all the shopping 
Why dont you go into the garden an play with your Dash 8?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nyYNX4KPR4

Anybody know if you can convert them to battery operation? I can go and join in with the live steam boys then...


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

I've only heard of a handful of people who have converted DCS equipped engines to battery power. It seems the MTH system is just very unfriendly towards battery operation. Can it be done? Sure. I have heard of people placing a DCS TIU into a boxcar, and filling another boxcar with batteries, and then just wiring the whole thing together. Honestly, check out: rayman4449.dynip.com and contact him. He knows more about MTH One Gauge and DCS than any other ten people I know combined, and if there is a way to convert an MTH engine to battery power, he probably knows about it.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Raymond has a link to a how to make battery operation for MTH. Link is listed below. There is a rumor that MTH is thinking of a special TIU for battery operation. Really like the Dash 8, looks like it runs good, certianly sounds good...............Jim* 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Battery_Install.htm


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I converted an MTH Challenger to batteries and contolled it with the DCS board in a following battery car. There's a complete post on it in the archives. I'll see if I can find it.










Here 'tis.... MTH CHallenger Conversion it's on page 9 of the archives and go to 22 Jun 2007 and you'll see it.... 

and the TIU.... TIU In a Box Car.  it's on page 7 at 7 August 2007


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful film. I've always loved your layout - great combination of elevated + scale detail. Is there anywhere I can see additional photos of it in its entirety? Cheers, Jon Linde


----------

